# Any useful cheap vaporizers?



## Surfer Joe (Jul 5, 2015)

I was going to be travelling and I was wondering if anyone could suggest a cheap vaporizer for smoking pot (not liquids)?
Ideally, I want something less than $50, and I already have a Volcano and a Solo, so I am not looking to spend much.
Maybe this isn't possible, but I thought it would be worthwhile to ask.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 5, 2015)

Is anything cheap any good ? You already have a Solo (me too), one of the best ones. Why not use it ? Arizer has a new one out that`s smaller then the Solo. Think it`s called the Air. Worth checking out anyway. IMO.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 5, 2015)

I doubt that you can find anything that is good for under $50.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah, I've been looking around and I could find one called a G-pro and one called a Storm but they are about $100, and I don't even know if they are any good.


----------



## thacheese (Jul 6, 2015)

try the wulf vape classic. it's about $60, and is actually the vape that the g-pro knocked off.

there's also the sutra dry at around $50. it's smaller than the wulf, but has only 1 temp, and the outside gets hot.

I've owned both of these, and both make legit vapor at a nice price point.

old links removed 

feel free to pm me. i know a lot about many of the pens on the market.

around $100 is the sweet spot with the dry pens right now.

8/29/16 - all of the pricing has gone down.
10/25/16 - pricing down, and new models released


----------



## EyeDab (Oct 21, 2016)

I know that its off topic a bit but i see a lot of people here that know what they are talking about. Im looking for a new portable vaporizer for wax. I heard great things about the Atmos KilnRa but I came across the KandyPen mini and they almost look the same. Can anyone help me with this very important decision? :confused2: Whats the difference? Why is the Atmos 80 something dollars and the KandyPen 130 something? Ive owned a few Atmos vapes in the past and I always come back but if the KanyPen is almost double there has to be a reason.  I never heard of them before but I realized that almost all of their units look like Atmos products just more expensive. Someone must know whats up &#61514;


----------



## yarddog (Oct 21, 2016)

i have not used wax with a vape, so i can't help you there.


----------



## zem (Oct 22, 2016)

I would not try one with a lithium battery and electronics that is less that 100$, I would assume it will be of low quality. you could find a propane operated one, but is more tricky to get used to


----------



## thacheese (Oct 23, 2016)

That's simply misguided thinking. Just buy from a name brand. The Wulf units I sell for WAAAAY under $100 use samsung cells.

Don't buy the random dirt cheap ones from china with no brand. Any company that plans on branding, and existing for more than a few months will generally use good quality cells to avoid warranty/fire issues. Nobody makes their own, and many of these units are produced in the same factory with the price difference based which brand it was screen printed with, and the packaging used.

Quality lithium batteries aren't that expensive to make, and the device containing them don't need to cost $100+.

focus on getting a genuine product from a good company, not on the price.





zem said:


> I would not try one with a lithium battery and electronics that is less that 100$, I would assume it will be of low quality. you could find a propane operated one, but is more tricky to get used to


----------



## zem (Oct 23, 2016)

ca you give me a link to those? i saw their website, there is only 1 pen for 90 the others 100 and more 
https://www.wulfmods.com/wulf-mods-portable-vaporizers/


----------



## thacheese (Oct 23, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/purpleraccoontech/m.html


----------



## thacheese (Oct 23, 2016)

https://www.gotvape.com/exxus-mini-vaporizer-by-exxus-vape.html
https://www.gotvape.com/exxus-dry-portable-dry-vaporizer.html

Both of those are awesome, and under $100. the top one is the newest. It's my daily carry for dry. all that's on ebay waaaay cheaper.


----------



## zem (Oct 24, 2016)

errrr it reads 125$ here, the second is even more


----------



## thacheese (Oct 24, 2016)

The links to the manufacturers website are for product specs. this is where they're all together waaay below retail ($52 - $93).



thacheese said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/purpleraccoontech/m.html


----------



## MightyMoh (Oct 25, 2016)

> That's simply misguided thinking. Just buy from a name brand. The Wulf units I sell for WAAAAY under $100 use samsung cells. Don't buy the random dirt cheap ones from china with no brand. Any company that plans on branding, and existing for more than a few months will generally use good quality cells to avoid warranty/fire issues. I was going to be travelling and I was wondering if anyone could suggest a cheap vape for smoking(not liquids)? Ideally, I want something less than $50, and I asked at the vape shop HerbTools.co.uk. I did consider www.herbtools.co.uk/bongs.html for water bongs  Maybe this isn't possible, but I thought it would be worthwhile to ask. Nobody makes their own, and many of these units are produced in the same factory with the price difference based which brand it was screen printed with, and the packaging used.









 The pinnacle is pretty good but you have to spend much more

I think you'd be better off with a travel bong, you can get them that come with carry cases. I tried a few vapes and you really have to spend much more than 50 dollars to get one that is decent. Battery life is a real problem too. With bongs there is much less to worry about.


----------



## thacheese (Oct 25, 2016)

All of those inexpensive ones run for over an hour, and have high list prices... that's the game in this industry, fixing prices, and charging as much as people are willing to pay. you can buy a bunch of hype if you want... 

the pinncale pro is an example of an higher priced years old product that's been blown by functionality wise, and sells based on name at this point. It was impressive when it was new. not anymore. Yes it's a good product, but not necessarily a great value anymore.

I own all of them (YES, the higher end ones too) , they all make vapor, and there haven't been many really bad ones in years. If you knew what many of these high priced vapes actually cost you'd be sick. Some brands (especially one that has a candy name) actually make stores sign price fixing agreements to prevent anyone from discounting or "devaluing" their imported rebranded products, and protect profits.

Realistically these portables aren't something you'd keep for years anymore, they improve quarterly. Just stick with a brand name, and check out the function videos online. They're electronics which WILL eventually die, not an investment...


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Basic info on vaporizers. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeR2gGBDkHY[/ame]
https://www.learngreenflower.com/articles/267/how-to-find-your-ideal-cannabis-vaporizer

http://www.vapornation.com/vaporizers-under-50.html?limit=999

I first used a vaporizer a little over 20 years ago upon my Doctors recommendation.  He explained that these do not have the tar associated with burning plants.  He also said that a vaporizer does not burn off THC like a joint or a pipe would so I would use less flower and get more medicine.

The first time I vaped was pretty intense. It reminded me of the first time I smoked a 3 foot bong back in 1974. :vap_bong__emoticon:

Good luck!


----------

